# General > Photography >  A day at the beach

## Lolabelle

Hi all, we just got back from a couple of weeks away. We went to Kincumber on the Central Coast. I took my camera, and it had a lovely holiday, only took photo's on one day.

----------


## Ash

ace pics lolabelle wish i was there now :Grin:

----------


## Raven

Great stuff Lolabelle, makes me want to be there right now....

----------


## Lolabelle

Thanks Ladies, here are a couple more.

----------


## Raven

My goodness.... don`t you folks down under have a hard life???

----------


## nanoo

*Great pics Lola, makes me yearn for long summer days already. Eh, is that Mr Lola perchance.*

----------


## Lolabelle

Nanoo, it is Mr Lola, handsome devil, isn't he? 
Here are a couple of the kids all burying each other in the sand, and the second one is Jesse, my nephew, made into a mermaid and showing off his "Assets".

----------


## Lolabelle

the making of a mermaid


our grandaughters

----------


## laguna2

Fantastic photographs Lolabelle - thanks for sharing them.   :Smile:

----------

